# Other Pets > Horses >  Update on Sonny

## Jyson

He is finally back up to weight, and as promised here is his update. 

We got his papers in, turns out he is 100% American Quater Horse, and is about 25 years old. He was first rescued by my mum's now friend Melissa, who owns a horse rescueing facility, and not long after she got him, we decided to get him. Since we got him we had to treat him for parasites and work on getting his weight up. 
This is when Melissa first got him..about 6ish months ago


And here he is today



Also, we found out that he is a stallion, not a gelding... lol

----------


## llovelace

Great job!!!!!  He's beautiful  :Smile:

----------

_Jyson_ (07-30-2009)

----------


## Patrick Long

Wow, what a transformation.

Wouldnt even know that was the same horse.

----------

_Jyson_ (07-30-2009)

----------


## Jyson

> Wow, what a transformation.
> 
> Wouldnt even know that was the same horse.


I know, its utterly startling what people can do to animals. Melissa got Sonny's sister in as well on the same day (from the same owner.) Unfortunately Sonny's sister was too far gone (RIP).

----------


## tweets_4611

Wow! You guys have done an amazing job! He's lucky to be in a home now where he will be well cared for  ^_^

----------

_Jyson_ (07-30-2009)

----------


## ZinniaZ

Fantastic job, my friend (a friend to horses is my friend too  :Wink:  ).  Sonny is a lucky lucky horse to have found you.

----------

_Jyson_ (07-30-2009)

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

WOW that is amazing!! That is one lucky horse to have found such a great home!! GOOD JOB!

----------

_Jyson_ (07-30-2009)

----------


## PrioBull

Woooooo...what a beauty! have you ridden him yet?

----------

_Jyson_ (07-30-2009)

----------


## Jyson

Thankyou so much for the nice comments yall!



> Woooooo...what a beauty! have you ridden him yet?


Nope, I can't ride him (I'm too big lol) but so far we're training him for my mum and sister to ride.  :Wink:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

It is an amazing transformation, I will never understand how some people can do this to such amazing animals.

You and your family have done a great job with him.  :Good Job:

----------

_Jyson_ (07-30-2009)

----------


## Jyson

> It is an amazing transformation, I will never understand how some people can do this to such amazing animals.
> 
> You and your family have done a great job with him.


Thanks Deb, 
I definitely agree, I can't understand why people would do that to animals either.

----------


## KeithTN

Great job. He came back beautifully. He's lucky you two met.

----------

_Jyson_ (07-31-2009)

----------


## Montessa Python

WOWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOW
holy wowsers!
YOu gonna try to see if he will stand stud for any mares??
WOWOW
Nice job!

----------

_Jyson_ (08-01-2009)

----------


## Jyson

> WOWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOW
> holy wowsers!
> YOu gonna try to see if he will stand stud for any mares??
> WOWOW
> Nice job!


Thanks! Nope, we don't have any breeding plans for him or our others, unfortunately.

----------


## Muze

Wow!  That is a HUGE difference.  How sad that he was treated so terribly before, but how lucky to have found you  :Very Happy: .  Great job!!!

----------

_Jyson_ (08-12-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh my goodness what a difference!!! He's absolutely gorgeous!

----------

_Jyson_ (08-12-2009)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Wow!  Great job on getting him in top notch health like that!  He is just beautiful.

----------

_Jyson_ (08-12-2009)

----------

